# should I get her??



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

I guess a better question is, do you think she is worth the $950 ( that is how much her breeder told me shed cost). awhile back ago, a really talented and sweet breeder i know contacted me about this little girl as a pet. She doesn't have my ideal colorings or markings but she is so cute. Initially, I was leaning towards the boy but after hearing from some of you ( in regards to his breeder) I am now leaning towards her.. because i love her breeder. also, i know its mean, but she is pretty expensive. I told myself I would pay extra for a puppy that had very little flaws and was very close to akc standards. but the only problem is, i dont know what to look for when it comes to buying a puppy ( lookwise). Every puppy Ive seen (from the $600 and up mark) looked great to me. If she was cheaper, I wouldnt even be questioning this but since she is so expensive ( at least to me, because Im a recent college grad) I wanted to make sure she was worth the price. I know she will be loveable, either way, but the breeder is pricing her based on her heavy show lineage so I want to base my decision partly on how much she conforms. Because otherwise, a show lineage would not mean much to me...

Here she is:
--deleted---


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I think she's pretty friggin' perfect  I love apple heads..I love how their eyes bug out lol.


----------



## cocopuff (Mar 27, 2004)

She is quite adorable! We can't make up your mind whether she is worth the $. To me, if she is what you are looking for and you feel it in your gut that you can love her for the next 15-20 years, the cost is secondary. Good Luck! I would love to see more pictures of her.


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

I think she's perfect too! Granted I don't know alot about the chi conformation, but I absolutely love her head and her muzzle. To me, if you want to see close to perfect chis (to me at least, check out Saga's Chis http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?t=31244 and compare them to your little girl.) 

I'm sure others will have a better idea on whether or not she conforms. Maybe Freedomchis can help. I know she shows. And a few others here as well (my mind is drawing a blank, sorry!)

Good luck!! She's just a doll!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

She is a doll, go for it.


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

cocopuff said:


> She is quite adorable! We can't make up your mind whether she is worth the $. To me, if she is what you are looking for and you feel it in your gut that you can love her for the next 15-20 years, the cost is secondary. Good Luck! I would love to see more pictures of her.


LOL, i know i can love any chi i get. Im just trying to think practically because if i dont i know ill end up with like 50 chihuahuas because i fall in love with every chi i see. I cant judge her confirmation because to me, all chis and chi mixes look perfect...but unfortunately, her breeder priced her because of how she conforms. supposedly, her only faults are her personality ( she isnt outgoing enough) and her size ( she is too little to breed).

Thank you willowanne for the link


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Personally I dont think $950.00 is much for a chi. Does she health test? I think that you should follow your gut again and dont let the price stand in your way;-) She does look quite small and remember when you get a Tiny they come with alot more responsibility as well as possible health issues. If you do get her then I would keep some Nutrical on hand and make sure she is eating well (Hypoglycemia could be a possibility).

She is adorable!


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

Yoshismom said:


> Personally I dont think $950.00 is much for a chi. Does she health test? I think that you should follow your gut again and dont let the price stand in your way;-) She does look quite small and remember when you get a Tiny they come with alot more responsibility as well as possible health issues. If you do get her then I would keep some Nutrical on hand and make sure she is eating well (Hypoglycemia could be a possibility).
> 
> She is adorable!


Thanks, Michelle  thats another thing, I bet im going to have to put her in puppy daycare or something or hire a sitter because i work 8 hours a day and her breeder warned me that for a long time, she will have to be monitored


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

and yes, she health tests


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

I think she is absolutely adorable. I can;t tess you if she conforms or not. However, if you can't breed her because of her size and you probably won't be able to show her because of her personality then (and possibly size since they're supposed to be 3-6lbs) then she's only a pet and the lineage doesn't mean much. I think $950 is alot for a pet, but that is something you'll have to decide for yourself.


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

i hope her breeder doesnt find this site and think im being mean but its the markings/colors--i do not like the markings/color  if she conforms and had the ideal markings, she would be my idea pet. I wanted a cream, white, or fawn chi  conformation is important to me because i agree that $950 and up is a lot for a pet, so only great conformation ( or at least be very, very, very close to the standard) would justify that price. I assume that all my pets will have a sweet personality and be healthy because I try to screen for breeders who socialize well and do health tests  sadly, its the color that is turning me away...but again, if she conforms, then i am ok with paying for her.


----------



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

she is very very very cute. Is it the dark colors you are not liking??? I would see how her personality is first then go by her markings. She is a cutie. But it is your choice. Ypu must be 100% happy 900 + dollars is not a lot for a show line chi but it is if you are not completely happy with your choice


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

IMO you should hold out and wait on your color and a male as this is what you really want. If you are still questioning it then its not right for you;-) Again I say that when you find your perfect Chi, you will not question or second guess it at all. He is out there for you..I promise;-)


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

Yoshismom said:


> IMO you should hold out and wait on your color and a male as this is what you really want. If you are still questioning it then its not right for you;-) Again I say that when you find your perfect Chi, you will not question or second guess it at all. He is out there for you..I promise;-)


Michelle,
you are always the voice of reason... you are right, though, she probably isnt the one for me...i do want a boy--i really, really, really, really want a boy but i was hoping i would be able to over look it for the right chi and breeder but you have a very good point. i guess my search continues and that makes me sad because ive been looking since january for my next chi!


----------



## x0x (May 15, 2008)

i know how you feel. ive been looking for my first chi since about january as well and i just haven't got that feeling where i know she's the right one. "i guess my search continues" as well!


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

x0x said:


> i know how you feel. ive been looking for my first chi since about january as well and i just haven't got that feeling where i know she's the right one. "i guess my search continues" as well!


I know, i put up a thread under the breeders/sellers section...i almost feel as if being my pet is some sort of job and im looking for the perfect applicant *sigh* oh well, since i put up the kind of little face im looking for, if any of you have any ideas where i can find a similar looking male with the proper colors please let me know


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

She is so stinkin' cute... I think that if her personality is what your looking for then go for it... she is absolutely gorgeous in my eyes!


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

chibellaxo said:


> Michelle,
> you are always the voice of reason... you are right, though, she probably isnt the one for me...i do want a boy--i really, really, really, really want a boy but i was hoping i would be able to over look it for the right chi and breeder but you have a very good point. i guess my search continues and that makes me sad because ive been looking since january for my next chi!


Hang in there.  Searching for a puppy takes time, and I commend you for doing your research and not settling for less than what you want. I agree with Michelle. If this little girl is not what you are really looking for, then you should hold out. The right one will find you. :coolwink:

Just another thought though...if you are only wanting a pet and not planning to show or breed, then would the breeder offer you a lower price for limited registration? Or is that what it is already?


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

Jangles021204 said:


> Hang in there.  Searching for a puppy takes time, and I commend you for doing your research and not settling for less than what you want. I agree with Michelle. If this little girl is not what you are really looking for, then you should hold out. The right one will find you. :coolwink:
> 
> Just another thought though...if you are only wanting a pet and not planning to show or breed, then would the breeder offer you a lower price for limited registration? Or is that what it is already?


no, she wont. her pet prices range up to XXXX She actually did give me a deal with this girl because she liked me. Initially she was priced higher. i really am sad because its a matter of my heart versus my mind. the puppy i LOVE has a breeder who simply doesnt seem to know much about being a good breeder. I know its hard having a few puppies but sometimes i feel as if he doesnt get the proper care he deserves...his nails are overgrown  but he is so sweet and even though he isnt from a heavy showline, he is gorgeous--i just wish he had another breeder!!!!!!! thanks everyone for your great advice


----------



## cocopuff (Mar 27, 2004)

chibellaxo said:


> I know its hard having a few puppies but sometimes i feel as if he doesnt get the proper care he deserves...his nails are overgrown  but he is so sweet and even though he isnt from a heavy showline, he is gorgeous--i just wish he had another breeder!!!!!!! thanks everyone for your great advice


There's got to be a better reason why you don't like this breeder than "his nails are overgrown". I'm always a slacker with nail trimming. =)

You will find "the one" when he wants to be found. I sympathize with you on your seach but have enjoyed looking at the puppy pictures of the ones that you have found.


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

cocopuff said:


> There's got to be a better reason why you don't like this breeder than "his nails are overgrown". I'm always a slacker with nail trimming. =)
> 
> You will find "the one" when he wants to be found. I sympathize with you on your seach but have enjoyed looking at the puppy pictures of the ones that you have found.


Thanks! I thought by now, it would be annoying because Ive already found The One twice. The nail thing bothers me because it seems all the breeders Ive dealt with keep their puppies in great condition...his nails are just way too long. However, the main issues is, I feel as if she doesnt know as much about breeding as she is trying to make it seem. For example, she wants to breed the mother ( of the puppy I love) next year with the same father, even though she had to have a c-section to have this puppy.

also, I dont like how she plans to repeat breedings and that she is using her males as the sires of future litters rather than using dogs who have done well in shows. I dont feel that repeating breedings, especially with unproven males, improves the breed. Granted, she is using ht e best males she have, but i feel as if a responsible breeder would specifically try to seek out the best sires, even if it means using other people's dogs. I also dont like that she gave me the option of having him be registered as full akc. I think it is sweet that she is so trusting of me but I feel as if as a responsible breeder, she is a little too trusting--what if i have been a BYB in disguise? I wish she would do a better job in protecting her line.


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

Mom2Niko&Jazmyn said:


> Don't be sad...when it's right you will know. Good things take time or come to those who wait
> 
> I have faith you will find the right *light colored boy *
> 
> ...


lol, yeah $950 wouldnt be a lot for a show quality chi...but I dont know about a pet quality chi unless s/he had something really superb going on. I have a question, if you LOVE the puppy but dont really like the breeder, could that puppy still be The One?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

If you really love that first male puppy you posted that much then dont worry about the breeder. You will get plenty of support, advice and info from us;-) There are plenty of people on this site that have purchased puppies that arent the best bred;-) Yoshi was my first Chi and he came from a Horrific breeder that kept the parents in cages and you wouldnt believe the length of the nails. These dogs were bred just for money:-( So I had no breeder support what so ever and I turned in the breeder after I bought Yoshi and I just had to have Yoshi...He is my heart and I would give anything for him;-)

Follow your heart and your gut...those things wont steer you wrong;-) If you are not going to show then it doesnt matter how conformed the dog is to the standard...even the most perfect conformed dog from the best lines can still have health issues. 

If your biggest concern is the money..then make her an offer. When I bought Chibi they wanted more for him because he was a Long Coat, I could have purchased an already pointed Chi puppy for the same price so I told them that and was able to talk them down some on the price Make her an offer and Haggle a little you never know what might happen..its worth a try;-)


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

chibellaxo said:


> lol, yeah $950 wouldnt be a lot for a show quality chi...but I dont know about a pet quality chi unless s/he had something really superb going on. I have a question, if you LOVE the puppy but dont really like the breeder, could that puppy still be The One?


 
Absolutely!!!

Like I said above you can get breeder support from the wonderful breeders on our forum;-)


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

chibellaxo said:


> lol, yeah $950 wouldnt be a lot for a show quality chi...but I dont know about a pet quality chi unless s/he had something really superb going on. I have a question, if you LOVE the puppy but dont really like the breeder, could that puppy still be The One?


I'm about to give an unpopular answer, but yes, that pup could be the one. Our Ernie, strictly pet quality, came from a breeder who's breeding program I disdain... although I didn't know it at the time I got Ernie. And yes, I would consider getting another dog from her if the situation was right.


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

well, its funny how things turn out, huh? i mentioned to some people in my other chi group that I liked the girl i just showed you but wasnt sure about her because i really wanted a boy. well, she emailed me with a picture of an available cream/white boy! I was amazed, because unless she is a member of this group, there is NO way she would have known what colors i was looking for. Unfortunately, he is a long coat, though and I wanted a smooth coat...but I told her I would consider it. I mean, why not-- he will still be a chi and that is what matters


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

Lin said:


> I'm about to give an unpopular answer, but yes, that pup could be the one. Our Ernie, strictly pet quality, came from a breeder who's breeding program I disdain... although I didn't know it at the time I got Ernie. And yes, I would consider getting another dog from her if the situation was right.


Thanks, Lin and Michelle 
i think i will be getting two chis just because getting only one is so hard. if i limit myself to just get ONE ill be deciding for the next 30 years...ill just have to convince my roommate (who wanted a papillon) that my having a long coat ( in addition to my Henry) is a great idea. As you can see, I cant say no to a puppy


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Best of luck to you! Congrats on the new baby, whichever you choose.


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

Lin said:


> Best of luck to you! Congrats on the new baby, whichever you choose.


thanks! the next time you hear from me, i will probably have 50 chis....


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I would hold out for the right one for you, if you want a sc crm male, I would wait. I was not happy with Zoey's breeder at all. I have not spoken to her since I picked up Zoey. I met so many chis and their breeders when I was looking for the perfect chi. Zoey's parents and siblings had the personality that I was looking for so even though I did not like the breeder I held out for her. I picked her out at 3 weeks based on her parents personality and the surrounding they were brought up in. I am very happy with her. Good Luck in your search.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I always knew when I found "the one" and I hate to say it but to be honest I didn't care how the breeder was (my first 2 came from a puppy store). I don't think that's always the best scenario but for me it worked. I love all of my babies and each of them are different and special. I guess when I found what I was looking for I didn't care where they came from I just knew I had to have them.


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

A good breeder will not mind you asking questions or ringing you back. A good breeder will allow you to visit before making a decsion.
Go with your instinct but above all don't be pushed. Some breeders will say that they have more interested in their puppy just to pressure you into buying.


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

Never mind, Jesshan, I will PM you a personal question ok?


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Katie said:


> I always knew when I found "the one" and I hate to say it but to be honest I didn't care how the breeder was (my first 2 came from a puppy store). I don't think that's always the best scenario but for me it worked. I love all of my babies and each of them are different and special. I guess when I found what I was looking for I didn't care where they came from I just knew I had to have them.


Here, here.
From what my brother told me, Britney came from a great family. 
As for Butter, she came from a family whose dogs happened to breed. The living situation was nice, but the woman seemed like she was trying to let us have Butter when she THREE weeks old! 

Just follow you heart. Good luck with your search


----------



## ChiFan (Jul 6, 2007)

Well, first off... this is just my opinion no offense intended to anyone here. If you can afford it, spend what you think it's worth. But personally, I would never spend that much money on ANY animal. Of course, I come from the standpoint of having them as pets, not showdogs and I don't worry about lineage. Trixie and Rufus we got from the local shelter for $90 each, and Sasha we bought from a breeder for $350... and I thought THAT was a lot.

If that is what you want, then go for it!  Good luck!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

ChiFan said:


> Well, first off... this is just my opinion no offense intended to anyone here. If you can afford it, spend what you think it's worth. But personally, I would never spend that much money on ANY animal. Of course, I come from the standpoint of having them as pets, not showdogs and I don't worry about lineage. Trixie and Rufus we got from the local shelter for $90 each, and Sasha we bought from a breeder for $350... and I thought THAT was a lot.
> 
> If that is what you want, then go for it!  Good luck!


No offense here. I agree with you, but as you said, I got mine from the standpoint of having them as pets. My Buford was free from my sister. Her precious Maggie is his mama. Ernie we only paid $250 for and our beloved Briscoe was a rescue and we paid $250 for him as well. I can't imagine loving any little dogs more than I love these guys.


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

Yoshismom said:


> If your biggest concern is the money..then make her an offer. When I bought Chibi they wanted more for him because he was a Long Coat, I could have purchased an already pointed Chi puppy for the same price so I told them that and was able to talk them down some on the price Make her an offer and Haggle a little you never know what might happen..its worth a try;-)


I cant help it, I am always trying to get a good deal. Do you all think its still possible for me to haggle the price down for the boy--despite already putting a deposit down?  I love him and I want to follow my heart but my mind keeps telling me that I am paying too much. I met a lady who sells CH sired puppies in North Carolina (with double CHs in the 4th generation and a CH in each generation after) for $50 less than the breeder of the boy I wanted. In fact, in general, she seems to be priced higher than a lot of breeders who show (with the exception of 1 breeder). 

I could understand if she priced him this way because she really believe that this boy had a chance of winning in the ring, but the chances seem to be against him. He is estimated to weigh 6 pounds as an adult and hasnt had a CH in 6 generations. I know, I wasnt smart about it, I should have looked at his pedigree and I should have done a better job comparing prices BEFORE putting down a deposit. 

I really thought I was doing such a good job in selecting a breeder and not getting ripped off. Yet, I still have a sinking feeling that I did.

EDIT: I am not saying I dont want him. Ill likely get him, regardless if she lowers the price, Im just saying, from a logical stand point he is over priced.


----------



## bindi boo (Jul 2, 2008)

i think $950 is really cheap for a chi  that would be like what £475 where i am from and my bindi isnt kc registered and she cost £850 so around $1700
shes gonna be fairly big too at a guess but for e just wanting a pet shes perfect =)
i cant see the picci coz its gone =( but im sure she is beautiful =)

good luck whatever you decide =)


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

bindi boo said:


> i think $950 is really cheap for a chi  that would be like what £475 where i am from and my bindi isnt kc registered and she cost £850 so around $1700
> shes gonna be fairly big too at a guess but for e just wanting a pet shes perfect =)
> i cant see the picci coz its gone =( but im sure she is beautiful =)
> 
> good luck whatever you decide =)


Thank, Bindi  Im in the US, though, so Im trying to consider the american market. Ive seen the prices for unpapered chis in the UK and theyre like ridiculous. I think if I was in the UK, Id probably have a corgi or something...


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Yes I think Chis are harder to come by in the UK where as here in the US they are a dime a dozen.

I would give haggling a try as what do you have to lose? You already have a deposit on him so she cannot decide not to sale him to you and if she did then she would have to give you the deposit back and if you ask me then you would get your money back and realize it isnt meant to be in the first place;-)

I have lost a deposit on a Dane before after realizing the breeder wasnt what I thought and I was relieved later on as I found out that this dog ended up having lots of health problems:-( 

NC is my neck of the woods, pm me the breeder and I will see if I know them or what I can find out;-)


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

Yoshismom said:


> I would give haggling a try as what do you have to lose? You already have a deposit on him so she cannot decide not to sale him to you and if she did then she would have to give you the deposit back and if you ask me then you would get your money back and realize it isnt meant to be in the first place;-)
> 
> I have lost a deposit on a Dane before after realizing the breeder wasnt what I thought and I was relieved later on as I found out that this dog ended up having lots of health problems:-(


oh, i never thought of that. I guess on a technicality I would get my deposit back, huh? youre so smart  if i do get him, i will def try that!!! And you know why i said "if"


----------



## cocopuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Any pictures of him? Sorry if you posted them somewhere else and I missed them.


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

no, they were posted on here but i took them down because i wasnt sure how the breeders would feel with my posting pics of their babies  I esp dont want the boy's breeder to know because I havent been saying very nice things about her and I do not want to hurt her feelings.


----------

